# good distance?



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I can get about 250 feet with an 11ft. Lamiglass, a 6oz. lead and a Penn Jigmaster. Is this about average or what? Oh and I just magged the reel, WOW what a difference.

Oh, and 20# Suffix with a 40# shocker.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*these guys are good*

s-man, 250 is good but 300 is better, when you need 300 feet. see that is the point of distance casting that is over looked by even seasoned casters. once it is in your arsenal, the ability to distance cast at will is, an advantage lets says. it is nothing to lose any sleep over though; because getting to 300 is no problem. you just need a little tutoring. you have come to the right place, because these guys are good!


ralph


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Skunked,

Ralph is King of the Backcast.

Led.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*With a little practice.....*

and some help from others you should be over 300' in no time. My first time "on the grass" with a 12' g loomis and a 6500 blue yonder my 1st cast was right around 300'. I had some good guys helping me with the beach cast and within 2 hrs was throwing around 430'. 

Ask questions, pay attention to better casters and practice, practice, practice. Soon you'll be bitten by the distance bug and start seeing the numbers rise. 500 will come before ya know it.

Good luck

Tommy


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

in distance casting competition, what kind of line are you using?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

for the 150 gram sinker .31 line is the min. size. Suffix superior 10lb, big game 10lb and Gami 12 are a few commonly used.

for the 125 gram .28 is the min. Gami 10 and I think suffix 8 are used.

Tommy


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Skunked,

If you are casting 6oz you should use 60 pound test (10 pounds per ounce).


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Andy , King...has a nice ring to it...*

led, how are you mate? hope all is well at home. nice to see your post. you and peter [especially peter] have been really quite lately. give my regards to peter. 
these guys could have really benefited from your x-casting seminar last year.
anyway as you know the next casting tournament is a couple of weeks away so it is crunch time. pray for wind.
i hear it is a nice time to buy french wine. he he
King that has a nice ring to it.


ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Led,

I've heard tells of a gentleman that might take offense to Ralph being called the King of the backcast.
Ralph, I couldn't sleep last night thinking of the one that got away. Next time, I'll set the hook faster.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*let them eat cake...*

aero, i will die [with zippy in hand] before i abdicate my throne. let him in the promiseland eat cake, drum, cobia, trout, whatever...
[say it with me] Long live the King!
 
ralph


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Longcaster, why should I use 60#? Is that for the shocker or the main line?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Skunked - As a general rule you should use 10lb for every oz of sinker, hence a 6oz sinker will require a 60lb shockleader. 
How safe would you feel if the chap next to you was casting a 5oz sinker on 10lb line  For general surf fishing 15lb main line is adequate, if you feel it's a little light then use 18-20lb.

Anthony - We must respect Ralph for he is the one who is different. An angler who dares to go against convention !! I know that Neil is a good backcaster, perhaps he could demonstrate it for you during the Clinic.

Ralph - Take no notice of what others post, they are merely jealous that you've mastered something different.

Led.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Ralphy,
Hope you can break 700, did it on the beach measured several times. Will not be there in July, did I hear a sigh of relief.
But will be there in October.
Your mark must be better than 643, to be called the king, but then again October will be here in a short while, so eat your wheaties.
I will expect dinner on you the night of the 12th at the Captain's Galley.
70 lb. cobe backcasting and fought the fish low reel, life is good.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*700'!*

k-tom, congrats! it sounds like you are getting nice distance. keep it up that kind of progress and 800' is just around the corner. see you at the captain's galley it should be fun.
ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sya hi to aretha..*

k-tom, say hi to aretha for me.

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*1.5 lbs croaker...*

k-tom, fought a pound and a half croaker, low reel seat; nothing sweeter.
ralph


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Next time you come down give me a call, and will take you drummin in the sound at night in my skiff, all the puppies you want to catch, and some big ones also. 
Keep up the practicing, I need the competion, hit 56 next month, older than petified wood, and we both need to be in top shape if Vicary makes an appearance in Oct.
Until then, keep catching those talking fish.


----------

